# Fife Rottweiler Rescue: Yogi's Sponsored Parachute Jump



## thumper1978 (Aug 23, 2009)

We have managed to persuade this very brave chap, Alistair Blair, also known as Yogi, to do a sponsored tandem parachute jump to help us raise some much needed funds. 










The F.R.R. team will of course be there armed with a video camera to record the outcome of this huge challenge. :001_tt2:
If you would like to help encourage Yogi to go through with the jump, please email us at [email protected] and ask for a sponsorship form, or alternatively you can make a donation via the website F.R.R.: Welcome

Yogis parachute jump is on the 5th September 2009 (time to be confirmed) at Glenrothes (Fife) Airfield, weather permitting.


----------



## thumper1978 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well.....after all the build up, and Yogi going through countless pairs of draws :lol:


The jump was cancelled due to the weather :thumbdown:


It is now scheduled to go ahead on the 14th of November :thumbup:


So still plenty of time to sponsor this very brave chap :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

will xpost to some rottweiler forums for you.


----------



## thumper1978 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank You :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

